# Installing a DCC System



## S Unger (Aug 20, 2009)

What books do you recommend for someone who would like to install DCC?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. 

When I switched to DCC from DC I did not read books I just read this form and asked a lot of question. So I can not help with your question about a good book, but others soon will.

Are you switching to DCC or starting from scratch?


----------



## DCHO (Dec 3, 2013)

Haven't made the switch yet but here, youtube and http://www.dccwiki.com/Main_Page have had lots of good information, and also following up on the websites of different individual manufacturers to understand exactly what each is offering. If you have one local to you (I don't) another excellent resource is supposed to be your local model railroading clubs, where you can learn from those that have the systems, and often times get hands on experience and direct mentoring.


----------



## S Unger (Aug 20, 2009)

I own a lot of old locomotives, that were purchased before 1985. So I will need to make adjustments to them or purchase new ones. I've been away for a very long time, I'll also have to buy new track and turnouts too. (I have a large amount of brass to be given to someone who can use it, if someone still uses it)


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

You can also re-motor them. Difficulty depends on who made the locomotive originally.

Kalmbach has a DCC wiring book. http://www.amazon.com/Basic-Wiring-Your-Model-Railroad/dp/0890247935/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1387744321&sr=1-2&keywords=kalmbach+dcc


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If you have wired a DC layout and it worked,
you are way ahead in a switch to DCC.

There really are fewer complications with DCC wiring
than DC what with all of the switches, insulated sections,
and an multiple power packs.

Basically, unless you have an unusually large layout
you run a buss to carry the DCC power from the controller.
Possibly as few as 2 or 3 Track drops
connect to this. All of the track is live at all times. And that's about it.

Large layouts with many locos or some sound equipped
locos may need Boosters and many more track drops
to provide sufficient amperage.
Some like to divide large layouts into isolated sections protected
by circuit breakers.

You would be wise to replace the old brass track work. DCC does
want to run on clean rails.

Don


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Brass is OK, as long as it is kept clean and the joints are soldered together. Since brass oxidizes, even at the connector contacts, is the reason it needs to be soldered. This is also why Nickle Silver is far superior to brass and steel track.

I would save some of the brass for spurs and staging yards, or anywhere non powered equipment will be stored. 

Due to the brass oxidation, it looks good as old, very seldom used tracks, or even abandoned lines.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

RRgrassi

I have a box of old Varney brass sectional track from the 60s.

I plan to rip the rails off the ties for scenic use in yards. I'll use straight
sections on the mains' ballast as I see often on the CSX where
they have replaced the old rails.

Don


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Don,

That sounds like a great idea! Gives me some new ideas as well!

The KCS does that down here.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*reading material for dcc*

at the local library, they should have books on dcc. there are several books out or in paper back dealing with the aspects of wiring for dcc. I ordered one today. The local library in addition to the forum are places for good information. Good luck on your quest.
Regards,
tr 1


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*track side rails*

the trouble with the rails is the base is to large (wide:-(
But that may go unnoticed, when stacked properly
It's neet to have items track side among the weeds, nice detail
regards,
tr 1


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Operational Mars light*

A few years ago I thought i saw a pretty good representation of an operational Mars light on 
what I think was a F7 passenger diesel. Is one commercially available. And the yellow lights
top side(LED's).Does a decoder drive those illuminations?
Just wundering. 
Appreciate any and all responses,
Thank you,
tr1


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

tr1 said:


> A few years ago I thought i saw a pretty good representation of an operational Mars light on
> what I think was a F7 passenger diesel. Is one commercially available. And the yellow lights
> top side(LED's).Does a decoder drive those illuminations?
> Just wundering.
> ...


With a DCC Decoder you can use a standard LED for the Mars, or a Pyle, Use warm white or sunny white, Not yellow.
I also make special Dual filament Warm white LED's that really do a nice job as a Mars, or a Pyle.
I have plenty in stock so drop me a note if you need some.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Recommended sorces fo DCC*



S Unger said:


> What books do you recommend for someone who would like to install DCC?


 I would look at, and study Mark Gurries web sight. This gentlemen has a background
in electronics. He also recommends NCE digital systems(DCC). Yahoo has a forum on DCC. It's
nice to have some information on paper too. Most of my information on digital command and
control comes from the web and manufacturer's sight. It's possible to print this information your self and put it in a 3 ring binder for future reference. Kalmbach publishing has information . on DCC. Many of these booklets can be found in your local libraries or hobby
shops. Personally I'm leaning towards NCE. Myself. Regard's tr1


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Really? While you post does contain some good information, this thread had been inactive for almost a year and a half. The OP has not been back since 10/25/14, and hasn't posted since his 12/22/13 post.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*old posts hanging around?*

Thank you for pointing this out to me, Yes, I agree there might be some useful info there
CTV. where do find theses dates? Maybe, someone in charge should delete the inactive
outdated post's?
Regard's,tr1


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

tr1 said:


> Thank you for pointing this out to me, Yes, I agree there might be some useful info there
> CTV. where do find theses dates? Maybe, someone in charge should delete the inactive
> outdated post's?
> Regard's,tr1


The date and time of a post is at the upper left, in the dark bar across the top of each post.

More usefully, though, if you scroll to the bottom of any page where individual threads in a topic are listed, you will see an area called "Display Options", where you can set the age of posts you see. I'd recommend setting it for last 2 weeks or last 30 days. That way, we can leave the old posts hanging around so people can refer back to them, but you don't have to have them cluttering up your screen.

You can see when someone last logged on by using the Members List in the navigation bar at the top of the page (right below the masthead and navigation tree).


----------

